# This Weekend (Bad News/Good News)



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

*The bad??? * 
Won't be able to join ya this weekend guys and gals....was really looking forward it.

*The Good???* 
Daughter asked for a "Father/Daughter" date for lunch and a movie on saturday....., turns 25 the 27th...and I'll be outta town then. St Lawrence, carp fishing.

One of my nephews, 16 yrs old, is visiting my mom and dad this weekend...he called and asked if I'd join him at "Grandma's Pond" this sunday morning.

*A mix of good/bad??? * 
Last friday had a lot of "preventive" maint checks and services done on my truck (major tune up, tires, shocks, bearings etc)....they found and couldn't complete...loose upper and lower ball joints....truck will be at the doctors on friday all day. But ready to go to go to on vacation next friday....and another 93,000 miles of carp fishing trips with y'all.

Sure hate to miss anything...but, when the younguns can find time in their schedules for me...gotta take advantage of the moments. Best of luck all; be thinking of ya.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Bob...was looking forward to milking you for more information lol....Family comes first and i dont blame you one bit...have a great time!

Mitch


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

have a blast Bob.. hope you guys catch a few big ones to kill the time..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Who's gonna baby sit crappielooker now  Hey, have a GREAT time Roberto  there are things in life that are just a little more important than fishin. CATKING


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

King,

And to think I asked 'looker to "welcome" people when they got there on Friday  


We'll see you bankside soon Bob. Family comes first. Everyone needs to remember that  Have a great weekend!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, I'm not going to be able to make this outing either. I have a term paper to finish before heading to Va Tech for my friends graduation party on saturday. I be at rocky fork for at least a day. There is no reason for me not to at least stop by at this outing. Hope to get some fishing in before then. Have fun guys...


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

If you get bored with the gills at Grandma's pond; bring him up to CFD. Can't make the fish-in due to work but, I'll definitely be at my usual spot come Sunday.


----------

